
Spy malware infecting Iranian networks is engineering marvel to behold - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/05/spy-malware-infecting-iranian-networks-is-engineering-marvel-to-behold/
======
colanderman
Isn't Sudan about half that size now?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudan>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Sudan>

